# Dock & Pier @ Edisto Island



## Redfoot NERD (Oct 8, 2008)

We found this place almost by accident. We were told this was a fantastic "shell-beach". It's a very 'private' beach area with only private-owned high-dollar rentals and 'time-share' units to stay in.. no motels within 50 miles [ literally ]. What a find!

The early evening we arrived.. this is a restaurant.. note pier in the background..







About 12 hours later.. [ one of my all-time favorite pics ]..






From the other side by the pier and where all the shells are.. you could literally scoop them up with a regular full-size shovel..






The next mid-morning there was a 'tide' that was not common for that beach..






As I recall in the spring of '07 the locals decided that the beach was 'eroding' away.. so they "dredged" the area and covered up all of the shells! When we went back last year about this time we found this out.. there were no shells to be found..





Terry K


----------



## Isa (Oct 9, 2008)

Very nice pictures Terry 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Chucky (Oct 9, 2008)

They did that to keep out the riff-raff Nerd


----------



## Josh (Oct 9, 2008)

that sunrise photo is beautiful! what a neat area


----------



## Laura (Oct 9, 2008)

What kind of shell? Look like clam or oyster.. Natural or were they put there? I would think they would come back if they were natural.. 
Love the beach!!


----------

